# Molly's tests are in!!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Just received a call from Molly's vet. I am such a happy mommy right now Her blood tests came out fine her liver function is fine so are her red and white blood cells and everything else. He did say her blood sugar was a bit low but that wouldn't cause a seizure. He said it's like something she picked up outside. I did mention epilepsy to him as I was reading about it on a thread on here. 

He said that it may be the start but that unless it happens again you can't really tell. He said that if it does happen again that they will test for that but he seems to think it's more something she got into. He did see her having the seizures and he said that they didn't resemble epilepsy.

So I am happy it made my day and I hope this never happens again! Thanks again to everyone for all your support


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news and early too fabulous xxx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

arty2: Yahoo, well done Molly !!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Such good news!! Thank goodness. We could not stand for something to be wrong with Molly. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great news. Fab little Molly! Delighted she has the all clear xo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh that's just the best news ever renee, a lot less to worry about x


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Great news, Renee!! Molly is worth a few gray hairs, but I hope it never happens again!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Really good news for you, brilliant - Now Molly - don't you ever, ever do that again!! now go give your mum another cuddle.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good golly Miss Molly that is such good news


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thats great, wonderful, happy news! Whew!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Yeah for Miss Molly. Such great news and Turk to boot
,


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Really pleased for you both Renee and Molly.


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Great news arty2:


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

That's THE BEST news!!! :first::whoo:


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Terrific news. So glad to hear, and hopefully nothing like that ever happens again.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Best news a mummy could hear!!!! Fabulous!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nanci said:


> Best news a mummy could hear!!!! Fabulous!!


It was the best news ever!! I don't ever want to feel like that again! Thanks again to everyone


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is definitely feeling better! She loves distilled water bottles for some reason! Will she ever grow up??

Video http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/Molly/IMG_3275_zps793cfd02.mp4.html


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh my miss molly pocket! I am so glad all is ok!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh thank goodness Molly's ok. My friends dog had a seizure when he was young vet could find nothing wrong with him and he never had another one and he's 10 yrs old now x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just back from a Thanksgiving weekend away and am glad I read about Molly's health scare after it was resolved! Poor you! Something to be really thankful for, that she is fine.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Fantastic news Renee... You must be so relieved 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about gorgeous Molly's seizure! I hope she is doing well now and is her happy healthy self. Big hugs from Jaspers mummy xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

